# Buying new rifle opinions please



## ross_scott (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok 7 Days ago my 1906 6.5x55 mauser died while shooting at my second hog for the night (Barrel Blockage which I never knew about, wife accidentally put the muzzle into the dirt while carrying it while I had a hog on my shoulders and never told me) while I was out night shooting wild hogs on my friends farm. For a new barrel it was going to cost a heap of cash so the gunsmith offered me a new rifle at a good price with a trade on the mauser as he is going to rebarrel it and use it himself, Which is a mossberg ATR 100 in .308 CAL which is the most forgiving calibre he had in stock recoil wise (No way in hell will I put a .300WSM to my shoulder I did it once and I nearly shoved it up the owners ass) now I understand that the mossberg ATR 100 was originally marketed by charter arms as a field king (I used to have one in .243) before mossberg took over even though it is of the same design as my old field king (which I miss alot) are there any improvements that have been made or are there any known faults since mossberg took on the design from charter arms.

Cheers


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've never shot/handled a Mberg ATR so can't comment. Try a google search and see if ya can find some reviews.

For bolt guns a Rem 700 is hard to beat, I just got a newer one last season in .270wsm. It has the x mark pro trigger and is very smooth/crisp. I love it!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 28, 2009)

It's hard for me to know what's available/affordable in Kiwiland. 

It looks like the ATR is serviceable, but no work of art:
http://www.gunweek.com/2005/feature1010.html

I'm partial to the H&R single shots, but one of the important features to me is that I can mail the frame to the factory and get additional barrels fitted to it for a reasonable cost. 

A good Mauser with a fresh, high quality barrel might be nicer in the long run than a new low end bolt action like the ATR or Remington 710/770. Is it possible to import a barrel from USA and have your smith fit it for you?
I can get a barrel shipped to my door for about $100US, but you're a bit farther away. Not sure if a barrel threaded for a '98 will fit:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=241500


----------



## tree md (Mar 28, 2009)

Personally, I think the Mauser is a collectors item and wouldn't part with it if it were my rifle. I'd say there is a reason your gunsmith wants to rebarrel it and keep it for himself...


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 28, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I've never shot/handled a Mberg ATR so can't comment. Try a google search and see if ya can find some reviews.
> 
> For bolt guns a Rem 700 is hard to beat, I just got a newer one last season in .270wsm. It has the x mark pro trigger and is very smooth/crisp. I love it!



Im with you on the remmie and the .270WSM is nicer to shoot than a .270WIN.
Thats the most coomon Red Deer round in Scotland by a huge margin and the minimum for night shooting Reds.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 28, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Im with you on the remmie and the .270WSM is nicer to shoot than a .270WIN.
> Thats the most coomon Red Deer round in Scotland by a huge margin and the minimum for night shooting Reds.



+1000, our local deer don't stand a chance with this round. My main choice on that round was the gun, it only came in .270WSM and .325WSM. I knew the 325 was too much so I got the 270, it is a beautiful peice. I have never seen wood this amazing on a $650 rifle.


----------



## tree md (Mar 28, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1000, our local deer don't stand a chance with this round. My main choice on that round was the gun, it only came in .270WSM and .325WSM. I knew the 325 was too much so I got the 270, it is a beautiful peice. I have never seen wood this amazing on a $650 rifle.



Absolutely gorgeous rifle!


----------



## mattmc2003 (Mar 28, 2009)

Even if you don't get that .308, get a .308 or 30-06. Common, very common. Can buy shells anywhere, and you have tons of selections. They are about the cheapest ammo. Awesome performance in both calibers. You don't need a magnum caliber for hogs,bear, or anything even near that size animal. And unless you step way up, your not gaining much over the 30-06 anyway. A 300 win mag is only a hair faster, and more energy. You can get awesome ammo in .30 cal. You just won't beat it. I am partial to ruger, because they offer a lot for a good price. But, i like remington too.


----------



## Soilarch (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait, you're out $X amount either way...

Get the mauser back with a new barrel

or

Get a Mossberg ATR.


I'd personally be insulted if I was offered that deal and would find a new gunsmith.

Even if getting your mauser rebarreled costs another 20% I'd still do that. Heck, you can get it rebarreled to a different cartridge if you want to try something new. You will regret letting go of the mauser for a mossberg. That, I can promise.

(I love mausers, think the Moss 500 shotguns are rock-solid, and think the "cheap 'n ugly" Savage Rifles are one the best deals going. So although I am biased I think I'm very fairly biased.)

"Give you my mauser action for a mossberg _rifle_!?"


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 28, 2009)

tree md said:


> Absolutely gorgeous rifle!



Thank ya! I'm not much on wood rifles but that one was a jaw dropper for me.:jawdrop:


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 28, 2009)

Soilarch said:


> Wait, you're out $X amount either way...
> 
> Get the mauser back with a new barrel
> 
> ...



New barrel for Mauser = $950 including labour
Remington rifle = $1300+ (gun prices have gone up this year)
Ruger = $1600+
Mossberg ATR 100 = $800(at Last years price) then take off $250 for the trade in

Weatherby, Tikka, Steyr etc are all $3,000NZD and over 
The Mossberg is all I can realistically afford at the moment. But hey I still got my Bushnell dusk and dawn scope which was on the Mauser


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 28, 2009)

man you are gettin hosed. You could probably ship that mauser to the US have a new barrel installed and shipped back for under $950. I can believe prices are that high there. Is that US currency?


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 28, 2009)

almost forgot, dont do it. Keep the mauser, most especially if it is original. They dont make em like that anymore.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...ventory/buda/fine_rifle/1002273_mau65_bud.jsp

check this mauser out!!!


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 28, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> man you are gettin hosed. You could probably ship that mauser to the US have a new barrel installed and shipped back for under $950. I can believe prices are that high there. Is that US currency?


That is New Zealand prices. For me to send a rifle overseas for repair I have to have an import and export endorsement on my firearms licence. To have parts imported I have to get a permit for that as well.


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 28, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> almost forgot, dont do it. Keep the mauser, most especially if it is original. They dont make em like that anymore.


It has a synthetic sporting stock on it even though the receiver,bolt, barrel and magazine were original.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 28, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1000, our local deer don't stand a chance with this round. My main choice on that round was the gun, it only came in .270WSM and .325WSM. I knew the 325 was too much so I got the 270, it is a beautiful peice. I have never seen wood this amazing on a $650 rifle.



Yep its pretty but I hate to break it to you "Its Plywood"
Plastic with an aluminium bedding block and kevlar is what you want

Only joking its nice.

The short bolt throw of the .270 WSM is good you can cycle the bolt without moving your face, Try that with a 270 win or a 30.06


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 28, 2009)

Ross,

I'd skip the ATR. It's nowhere near the rifle your Swede is.

It sounds like you need to find another gunsmith.

New barrel and install would run ya 3-400 bucks here, and less for a non premium barrel.

How bad is the barrel on the swede, and how far from the chamber did it bulge/burst/split ?

BTW, I have a gustav made in 1901 that is a favorite.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 28, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Ross,
> 
> I'd skip the ATR. It's nowhere near the rifle your Swede is.
> 
> ...



well it looks like a chinese lantern if that gives you some idea and it blew just forward of the forestock. 3-400 in USD is around the 6-700 figure once you convert from USD to NZD. I will be looking into another Swedish Mauser later in the year when I get paid out for my milk production by the farm owner but I am going to keep my eyes out on our local auction site as the odd one comes up that is still in grease. the mossberg can tie me over until this happens then the mossberg can be used as a loan rifle


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 28, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> well it looks like a chinese lantern if that gives you some idea




Whoops. No chance of cutting it down and a re-crown then..CRAP!

If you have the mechanical aptitude, and can import stuff from the states, Brownells sells short chambered barrels very reasonably. 
I have used them a couple times with very good results.

I have a couple 6.5X55 M-95/96 barrels gathering dust, and would gladly send ya one, but the export regs here are insane thanks to our leftist politicians and the U.N. , and I suppose on your end you have some crap to deal with as well.

Any chance you can find an old Colonial SMLE? The .303 ain't too bad on the shoulder.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 28, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I have a couple 6.5X55 M-95/96 barrels gathering dust, and would gladly send ya one, but the export regs here are insane thanks to our leftist politicians and the U.N. , and I suppose on your end you have some crap to deal with as well.
> 
> Any chance you can find an old Colonial SMLE? The .303 ain't too bad on the shoulder.
> 
> ...



the gun laws here are strict I have to apply for an importers licence and then get a permit for particular gun parts and they have to be approved by the NZ police

as for .303 calibre it is damn hard to get one over here that has a good condition bore or is even safe to fire as most of them get chucked in a cupboard and forgotten about or they just have not been looked after by their owners.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 29, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> the gun laws here are strict I have to apply for an importers licence and then get a permit for particular gun parts and they have to be approved by the NZ police
> 
> as for .303 calibre it is damn hard to get one over here that has a good condition bore or is even safe to fire as most of them get chucked in a cupboard and forgotten about or they just have not been looked after by their owners.




BOOGERS!

The ATR is cheesy in construction compared to the Swede, but on a budget, and if ya will be replacing it soon anyway it would make for a cheap stop gap rifle untill ya get something better.

They didn't sell real well here in the states, as better options were only 50-100 bucks more.

Finding parts might be an issue in the long run for the ATR over there, it is here LOL!!

Darn Shame about the old SMLE's. Keep looking, maybe you'll get lucky, but I do think your Gunsmith is trying to offload that ATR on you...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## M.R. (Mar 29, 2009)

Always will have a soft spot for the 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser, shot my first bull elk with one when I was twelve. Had an old gunsmith tell me one time, that he figures it out to be a .268 just a whisker under a .270

Another one of the lower recoil calibers, I always thought a lot of but never owned, is the .280/7mm express.


----------



## dave bain (Mar 29, 2009)

what you need is anything in the remington bolt action line. i shoot .270 and can hit deer at 500 yrds. no bs. research your ballistics and stick to to same bullet and remengton is your #####.


----------



## gonecountry (Mar 29, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1000, our local deer don't stand a chance with this round. My main choice on that round was the gun, it only came in .270WSM and .325WSM. I knew the 325 was too much so I got the 270, it is a beautiful peice. I have never seen wood this amazing on a $650 rifle.



2000, Is that the Model Seven Whitetail?


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

I rebarreled a small ring Spanish Mauser to .257 Roberts with a short chambered barrel, rented the reamer to get it to length. Those barrels are in TIGHT, I ended up cutting the barrel at the end of the chamber and slitting it with a hacksaw blade to the threads so it would cave slightly.
Those actions should only be rebarreled to lower pressuere rounds like .250 Savage, .257 Roberts, 7x57 Mauser, .300 Savage, .35 Rem, etc. but model 1916 Spanish Mausers in .308 Win used to be common and the importers felt safe selling them. 
Lastly if you where going to do the work yourself and know a good machinest a long chambered barrel would be your best option. Saves on getting a reamer all you would need is headspace gauges and just keep facing the breech and shoulder until your headspace is correct.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 30, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep its pretty but I hate to break it to you "Its Plywood"
> Plastic with an aluminium bedding block and kevlar is what you want
> 
> Only joking its nice.
> ...



Plywood eh? Some of the best plywood I have seen. You are right on the bolt pull, super smooth and quick. Thanks!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 30, 2009)

gonecountry said:


> 2000, Is that the Model Seven Whitetail?



Yup, 1 of 2 he had and I have not seen any others around. Reminds me of a 700 so much, that is what I usually call it. It was far from the model I was looking for but fell in love at first sight.:love1:


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 30, 2009)

It's too bad your not here in the States, I'd barrel it up for you with one of Midway's house barrels (were being made by Wilson CBT Arms for a while, don't no if they still are) true the action, square, lap the lugs for 150.00 US,
if you wanted a Shilen, Douglas, Walther, etc, 100.00 plus the cost of the barrel, add a Timney trigger for 55-70.00 depending on the trigger.
Stay away from the ATR, theirs better choices out there.
We often get 3/4" - 1" groups with the Midway barrels with factory ammo, we've really tweaked a few and have them consistently shooting 1/2", my son's .243 on a Yugo Mauser 48 will do it all day long, they are great barrels for the average hunter. Don't overlook the .260 Remington if your recoil shy, it's a great caliber for deer,chamois, stag sized animals, look for a Howa they should be imported from Japan and a good value for the dollar, a very nice action and the ones I've shot are more that adequate in the accuracy department.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 31, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Plywood eh? Some of the best plywood I have seen. You are right on the bolt pull, super smooth and quick. Thanks!



LOL 
If i couldnt have a synthetic stock it would be a laminated.
A tip i got from PS mag a few years ago was to coat the touching parts of the bolt with moly grease cycle it many times then wipe it all off. 
It makes for a really slick bolt operation.
For a factory rifle i thing Remington have the best with the 700.
I have a Jewell trigger in mine


----------



## Soilarch (Mar 31, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> New barrel for Mauser = $950 including labour
> Remington rifle = $1300+ (gun prices have gone up this year)
> Ruger = $1600+
> Mossberg ATR 100 = $800(at Last years price) then take off $250 for the trade in
> ...



This is the tough reality of life. Sucks doesn't it!

If you have a backup rifle...even one you don't like but can "make due" with for a year I'd still wait, hold onto the mauser, and save up another $400.

Basically, he's offering you $250 for your action. That's a fair price, but I would hold onto anyways because its YOUR mauser...family heirloom and other mushy-emotional stuff like that.

If you're looking for a solid, "utility" rifle I would strongly recommend you look at the savage rifles instead of the mossberg.

Who knows, you may get it the Mossy and it turns out you love it.

Your Mileage May Vary, but that's my take on it.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2009)

I picked up a Browning A-bolt 7mm Rem mag in '94. Probably not the caliber you're interested in but as far as the Browning A-bolt it's a solid rifle.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 31, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep its pretty but I hate to break it to you "Its Plywood"



But it's the most interesting looking cinnamon colored plywood I've ever seen. I think it's the light blond ply near the center that makes it nice.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe I'd keep the mauser myself. One of the best bolt actions of all time. Any hog rifles you could borrow for a period of time? BTW the guy from canada claiming he can shoot deer at 500 yds isn't lying with the .270.. Very accurate round with plenty of power. 1st choice-walnut stock, 2nd-plywood(beautiful stock 2k!) stock as life is too short to hunt with an ugly gun!


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok even though you guys have recommended to me not to buy the Mossberg ATR100 I rang a store where I could have used my store card to get a rifle on hire purchase at interest free terms, I knew they had a Remington 700VTR .308 in there at $1300NZD(new price is now $2000NZD) they said yep it is still there I got to the gun department in time to see it getting carried off by its new owner, So I will just go for the Mossberg ATR to see me through for the next few months until I can get a better brand as I don't really want to travel all over the country to get a new rifle. I am not the kind of person who judges on how ugly a gun looks as long as it will put meat on my table I think I would be happy with that until I can get a Remington or something similar


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I got the ATR100 I have to admit it aint to bad to fire the recoil is there but is definitely not felt due to the softness of the recoil pad had it doing a 2" group at 100 yards (which is good enough for a kill shot) I was trying out some cheap barnaul 140gr ammo which is what I shot the 2" group with, I was not overly happy with the ammo I used as ten of the rounds I purchased went all over the target and the other ten went where they were meant to go the only good point was the powder was clean burning there was not one bit of powder residue in the barrel, so I will not be using barnaul again once I get rid of the other 20 rounds I am strongly thinking of going back to hornady ammo(thinking of the standard or the light magnum load) or otherwise federal ammo but will be moving to a 150 or 170gr projectile with the ATR100 having a 1:10 twist rate I think it may be better suited for pills heavier than 140gr(correct me if I am wrong) or I will go for some egyptian made ex-military FMJ ammo which I can get 50 rounds for $35NZD compared to the $50 - $60 that hornady and federal cost per packet over here.


----------



## Soilarch (Apr 5, 2009)

That 1:10 twist rate is on the fast side for the .308 so it may like the heavier bullets. 

(It may like or dislike them for a dozen other reasons as well. Just gotta try 'em until you find won it likes. [Not hard to do with the .308])

As far as the mil ammo...FMJ are illegal here in the states for hunting use, if you've never looked at the legal in NZ just do a quick search. Either way, I wouldn't use them for actual hunting. But at those prices I'd sure get some some to "plink" with!!! FMJ don't expand inside the animal like "hunting" bullets do, besides that they just aren't predictable...they can zip right through or tumble or separate from their jacket and any combination of those. The reason the governments use them in military ammo is because they are less lethal (more "humane") when they zip right through. It gives guys on both sides of the fight a better chance of survival while effectively removing them from the battle AND if the guy next to you is dead...he's dead...but if he's wounded now you want/need to help him instead of defeat the enemy. Your enemy is better off to wound than kill, assuming they wound you enough. (There was some treaty or convention signed back in the day also.)

Around here good ole Remington Core-lokts actually have a good reputation on deer-sized game and are, or used to be, a little easier on the pocket book than the Hornadys.

Congrats, getting a new gun is always nice!


----------



## 385xp9106 (Apr 5, 2009)

buy the bigest horse power you can shoot acuratly,with whats goin on today.but if your looking for a sweet little powerful gun go with the 257 weathrby mag


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 5, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> Ok I got the ATR100 I have to admit it aint to bad to fire the recoil is there but is definitely not felt due to the softness of the recoil pad had it doing a 2" group at 100 yards (which is good enough for a kill shot) I was trying out some cheap barnaul 140gr ammo which is what I shot the 2" group with, I was not overly happy with the ammo I used as ten of the rounds I purchased went all over the target and the other ten went where they were meant to go the only good point was the powder was clean burning there was not one bit of powder residue in the barrel, so I will not be using barnaul again once I get rid of the other 20 rounds I am strongly thinking of going back to hornady ammo(thinking of the standard or the light magnum load) or otherwise federal ammo but will be moving to a 150 or 170gr projectile with the ATR100 having a 1:10 twist rate I think it may be better suited for pills heavier than 140gr(correct me if I am wrong) or I will go for some egyptian made ex-military FMJ ammo which I can get 50 rounds for $35NZD compared to the $50 - $60 that hornady and federal cost per packet over here.



Ross,

Get out the Sweets or other copper solvent.
Barnaul is known for inconsistent accuracy(Good enough for blasting and plinking) AND Copper fouling barrels.

SKIP the Egyptian 7.62X51 surplus!!!!!!!!!!!!
Some lots we got here in the States were HORRIBLE, and pressures were all over the place. Even the good lots were less than stellar with many misfires.

I bought several cases cuz' I figured it had to be better than the Indian crap that was then the most abundant... Nope. It would even choke in a H&K 91.

The absolute BEST surplus if you can find any, is the Hirtenburg from Germany. Clean,accurate, consistent, and the Bullet fragments almost reliably at around 8" of penetration. It seems the germans took notes from our ammo, and thier bullets have the same unintended "Manufacturing defect ).

One caveat on running the Surplus 7.62X51 ammo in a .308 Winchester chamber though. The dimensions and pressure standards are NOT identical.

In some rifles with generous chambers you can safely get away with it, but MOST Commercial American rifles run a SAAMI specification chamber, that will lead to higher pressures than intended when running Ammunition loaded to NATO spec. 7.62X51 dimensions, with only a few exceptions.

If at any time you get sticky or balky bolt lift, or see other signs of excessive pressures, stop running the stuff. Especially with U.S. 7.62X51 ammo as we load it hotter than hell compared to the rest of NATO.

Try running 165-180gr loads with the ATR.
It's not as speedy as the 150's but makes up for it at range by cheating the air better.

Hornady loads a 155 A-Max for target work that is exceptional in accuracy and terminal performance. If your ATR likes it, the Hogs WONT!
It works great on Hogs here.

Congrats on the new stick!!!!
I hope it works well for ya!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 5, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Ross,
> 
> Get out the Sweets or other copper solvent.
> Barnaul is known for inconsistent accuracy(Good enough for blasting and plinking) AND Copper fouling barrels.
> ...



I use gunslick foaming bore cleaner(removes copper fouling aswell as powder residue) through my rifles after four trips to the forest/farm it is good stuff I ran it through the mauser(R.I.P)when I first got it a good number of times and that stuff cleaned it right up, 

I have always been told it is not the speed that does the damage it is the shock that is produced as the projectile mushrooms and the heavier the pill the slower it moves but hits much harder.I prefer the chest shot as it produces a hydrostatic shock which I feel kills way better than a headshot it has worked everytime for me as most of my original hunts were with a 243 and shot placement was critical and with the headshot well if you hit em in the wrong place the hog or deer could get pretty pissed off

Before anyone asks yes I did clean the barrel prior to sighting in and firing as it was fresh out of the store and at the range yesterday. as for the ExMilitary stuff I will take your advice and leave it be it is not illegal to use FMJ over here but I understand the points mentioned in this thread. 

Thanks for all the advice and stuff mentioned here guess I will have to post a pic of the contents of the gun cabinet soon. The only issue I did come across but resloved with some gun oil was the bolt release was not wanting to allow the bolt to be removed


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 5, 2009)

If your not about crazy long range, the remington 180 grain RN core lokt is about the most awesome deer bullett imo. Cheap, and hard hitting.


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 5, 2009)

Long range shooting is not an issue over here as most of our forests are very thick in vegetation on the forest floor and in alot of cases you can not get a shot past 100yards unless you are in a big clearing


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 9, 2009)

Ammo prices have gone damn insane over here 
Hornady = $69.00NZD
Federal Premium (Nosler ballistic tip and sierra game king equipped) =$65.00NZD
Federal power shok = $55.00NZD( a store over here also has a deal going three packs for $125NZD)
Winchester = $59.00NZD
Remington core-lokt = $55.00NZD

Those are the new prices I was just lucky to get two packs of Remington 150GR Express Core-Lokt at $39.00NZD(wasn't going to pay the new price for 180GR) so I think I will be buying some projectiles(I already got primers) and get em reloaded once I have used that lot.


----------



## Greg373 (Apr 9, 2009)

tree md said:


> Personally, I think the Mauser is a collectors item and wouldn't part with it if it were my rifle. I'd say there is a reason your gunsmith wants to rebarrel it and keep it for himself...



:agree2: Don't get rid of it. I've got a Lee/Enfield made in 1916 and it is just...just awesome.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 10, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> Ammo prices have gone damn insane over here
> Hornady = $69.00NZD
> Federal Premium (Nosler ballistic tip and sierra game king equipped) =$65.00NZD
> Federal power shok = $55.00NZD( a store over here also has a deal going three packs for $125NZD)
> ...



Ross,

Can ya get the PMP stuff from the RSA?
Not a bad option in .308.

Your prices work out to about half again what we pay, but we can't find stuff either. It's getting shipped right off the Machines here, no warehousing.
The sales are faster then production has capacity...

One for your Hogs...
Take a look at the Hornady 130gr line.
They offer one for std. 308 rifles and another for .308 handguns.
Same profile, just different core and jacket.

The Pistol bullet can be driven at 3200fps and when it hits, it makes a mess!!!
It comes apart like a big .220Swift. Grapefruit sized holes in Hogs.

Drop velocity to around 2800fps and recoil is about like the 6.5 SKAN and performs like a conventional.

Best of luck to ya!!
Dingeryote


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 10, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> Ok 7 Days ago my 1906 6.5x55 mauser died while shooting at my second hog for the night (Barrel Blockage which I never knew about, wife accidentally put the muzzle into the dirt while carrying it while I had a hog on my shoulders and never told me) while I was out night shooting wild hogs on my friends farm. For a new barrel it was going to cost a heap of cash so the gunsmith offered me a new rifle at a good price with a trade on the mauser as he is going to rebarrel it and use it himself, Which is a mossberg ATR 100 in .308 CAL which is the most forgiving calibre he had in stock recoil wise (No way in hell will I put a .300WSM to my shoulder I did it once and I nearly shoved it up the owners ass) now I understand that the mossberg ATR 100 was originally marketed by charter arms as a field king (I used to have one in .243) before mossberg took over even though it is of the same design as my old field king (which I miss alot) are there any improvements that have been made or are there any known faults since mossberg took on the design from charter arms.
> 
> Cheers



Buy a quality barrel , of the caliber of your choice, seek out a smith, and keep the Mauser.

7 X 57 ( or 8) is more readily available but a 06 springfield is perhaps the most versatile, can be loaded down or up, 55 gr to 250 gr, light or asre kicken.

New gun? M700 in .308 or 30-06

If you can afford it, M1A from springfied, can get a .243, .308 or .308-06. If SHTF, that's the best.


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 10, 2009)

I just got home from a hog hunt on my friends farm I nailed a hog within 5 minutes of being there with the Mossberg I pulled a 150 meter shot with the 140gr barnaul ammo the shot went right where I aimed which was in the chest from an angle and the projectile went clean out the other side taking out the hogs heart as it went through so the soft point projectiles barnaul use in their ammo do not mushroom on impact like they are supposed to do as the entry wound and the exit wound were both the same diameter also I have found that the zinc case coating grips against the other ammo in the magazine and causes the round to not want to chamber properly and disturbs the remaining ammo in the magazine. I got home and tried cycling four rounds of the Remington ammo and not a problem tried the barnaul again and I got the same issue as I had in the field tonight when I went to do a follow up shot as the hog did run but dropped after running 50 meters. I like the Mossberg for a cheap rifle there is no felt recoil and it handles nicely in my hands and it does what I want and that is put food on the table so I think the ATR100 will be my go to rifle for a while


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 18, 2009)

Thought I would dig my old thread back up 
You will be pleased to know that I recently bought a 1943 husqvarna M96, After alot of bore cleaning and I still have more scrubbing to do as it looked like it never saw any bore cleaning while it was in the hands of its last owner I was suprised how well it shot after some elbow grease. It has only seen one pack of factory ammo(federal blue box) since I got it and that was just to sight the scope in I will be working up some loads and trialing a couple of projectiles tomorrow over a chronograph

Brass will be hornady/Frontier
Projectiles (9 of each) 129gr hornady SST and 100gr sierra prohunter hollow point
Powder W760
Primers CCI 200 large rifle

Before anyone asks why not use heavier projectiles my ATr100 takes over in the heavier range I wanted the mauser for small deer(fallow, sika, Rusa), range shooting and open area shooting(500+ yards)


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 18, 2009)

this is my ATR100 in .308


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome! Got any sound clips of the can on the .308? I'm in the process of getting a AAC Element for my 10/22, going to start out small and work my way up to the big boys.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jun 18, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Awesome! Got any sound clips of the can on the .308? I'm in the process of getting a AAC Element for my 10/22, going to start out small and work my way up to the big boys.



I know on my .243 that it sounds like and feels like firing the 10/22.
And the bolt makes more noise on the 10/22 with the moderator fitted.


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 18, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Awesome! Got any sound clips of the can on the .308? I'm in the process of getting a AAC Element for my 10/22, going to start out small and work my way up to the big boys.



I will see what I can do as I am going to the range to do some chronographing for the 6.5x55 with some loads I have worked up for it plus I am trialling a couple of loads for the .308(48gr and 48.5gr) with the same powder that I am using in the 6.5x55 which is W760 which I found more load data for the .308 than the W748(hodgdon only had one load available with a max load only) Also I had noticed the Copper units of pressure for w760 in the .308 data were lower than AR2208 (varget) which I am currently using.
If I can not get a sound clip of the .308 at the range I will try when I go for a hog shoot later this afternoon

But I will say one thing about firing suppressed centerfire rifles is you can hear the bullet hit the target over the crack of the rifle


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 18, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> I will see what I can do as I am going to the range to do some chronographing for the 6.5x55 with some loads I have worked up for it plus I am trialling a couple of loads for the .308(48gr and 48.5gr) with the same powder that I am using in the 6.5x55 which is W760 which I found more load data for the .308 than the W748(hodgdon only had one load available with a max load only) Also I had noticed the Copper units of pressure for w760 in the .308 data were lower than AR2208 (varget) which I am currently using.
> If I can not get a sound clip of the .308 at the range I will try when I go for a hog shoot later this afternoon
> 
> But I will say one thing about firing suppressed centerfire rifles is you can hear the bullet hit the target over the crack of the rifle



Ross,

In the .308, the 760 with its slower(Varget shares a similar burn rate with H-4895 and close to W748) burn rate and lower expansion ratio, pressures will be lower at the chamber, but higher overall at the muzzle.
So keep an eye on the Can. With the lighter bullets you're gonna get some unburnt powder cooking off after it leaves the muzzle as well LOL!!

Can you get your paws on Sierra 85gr Game kings for the 6.5X55?
LOL!! for some reason, the Swede's love that bullet almost as much as the Hornady 129. I run the 85gr Sierra's for varmints and a light recoiling load for the wife to use on Deer. The 760 or IMR-4350 will drive the little boogers in excess of 3100fps. and they make a MESS outta woodchucks.LOL!

Can you get ahold of clover non-embedding lapping compound over there?
I have had some real good luck fire lapping the dark outta Swede Bores.
Usually with Swedes, they are dark or frosted at worst, and perk right up after running 300grit through 800.

I don't care what any ekspurts say. The Swede 95/96 was the pinnacle of Wilehelm and Pauls genious, and none finer were made.

Congrats on the new old Stick!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 19, 2009)

This what 48.0gr of W760 does with the ATR100 .308







video for the sound sample
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBdwNUbocK0


----------

